# Eurotunnel-warning.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
I have received a letter from Eurotunnel advising me of a change to my departure time in January, (2 hours earlier) from Folkestone.


> This is due to changes in our maintenance schedule and our Annual Safety Exercise.


This new time was not suitable to us, so I checked the availability on their website and phoned them to change to the original time slot. They have done this with no problems.
I don't really know why they are changing existing booking times???

The Eurotunnel 01 number is 01303-282061 (kindly supplied by rapide561) if anyone needs to ring with a similar problem.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

If youare thinking of using Tesco vouchers over the festive period you might find they have all gone unless you have a bicycle.

Putties


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi

I would be prepared for some give and take at the moment - probably until February - when repairs to the tunnel are completed.

Russell


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Putties
what do you mean tesco vouchers they have all gone


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

*tesco vouchers*

Planning on using our vouchers next year,good old Tesco


----------

